# Kubota L3301 or L3901



## Robert28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thinking about buying a new tractor and am deciding between these two models. Haven't 100% made up my mind if I'm going with gear or HST model yet but I know it will be Kubota and I know it'll be one of these two models. I'm also getting the tractor with R4 tires, loader with SSQA and loaded rear tires. Here are the prices I've received so far, these are the best prices so I'm only listing the best quotes I've received. How do these sound?

3301DT-$20,200
 3301HST-20,600(only $400 more to go to HST when other dealers want $1,000 or more? What gives??)
 3901DT-21,700
 3901HST-22,500


----------



## Broncobird (Nov 19, 2015)

Not sure about models but I do know HST is the only way to go!


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 20, 2015)

I like the hydro shuttle shift better than the other two options. HST robs power and whines. It works and is nice for grading but the hydro shuttle for me. Look at the M series they are the heavy duty kubotas. Not the MX but the M series. Having said that all the Kubotas are nice. Get the most HP you can afford. We have an M5040D with hydro shuttle and it's a really nice tractor good luck


----------



## Elkbane (Nov 24, 2015)

For comparison, I bought a Kubota L4600 4wd gear tractor with loader last year for $19.5k new.  

The HST is nice for working around yards and using the bucket in barns, but it can be a PITA for working fields, like pulling a harrow or mowing for long periods of time. 

That's why I went with a gear tractor. Just somehting to consider.
Elkbane


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 29, 2015)

Personally wouldn't have a hydrostat. I've got one the gst which has 12 speeds, shift without clutch. 2500 he's so far and problem free.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 30, 2015)

If you take care of a gear tractor you will HAVE to put a clutch in after 3 or 4 k hours depending on how you use it. If you take care of a hsd tractor you will HAVE to replace the drive pump and the driven pumps no matter how you use it.  Guess which one Im gona want to relace....   Now if you want a tractor to do food plots with where your only gona put a couple hours on it a year then hsd is fine but like said earlier I like the good solid feel of gear engagement myself.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ended up buying an L3301 gear instead of the hst. This would have been my first hst tractor and I've only had gear driven tractors my whole life so no use changing now. The synchro will make it easy to change from forward to reverse anyways, that's how one of my John Deere's is and it's never been a problem. I got R4's(didn't need ag tires for this tractor), loader with SSQA and three hooks welded on top of the bucket, and a set of pallet forks. Got a heck of a deal! Dealer said he needed to get rid of some tractors before January and December was usually a slow month for him and he was ready to make the deal happen. Got the 50 hour service for free when the time comes (got it in writing too), cash discount was the same as 0 for 60 so did the financing and he still gave me a little off the price (all in all it was about a 13% discount from MSRP).


----------

